# Conseilles quelle ampli choisir?



## Lucasvolpi (8 Septembre 2014)

Salut tout le monde j'ai besoin de vos lumières, j'ai actuellement un Zepplin air qui est pas trop mal mais j'aimerais changer je voudrais un modèle un peu plus haut de gamme, j'aimerais un ampli un caisson de basse et 2 enceinte , et surtout compatible airplay. Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (10 Septembre 2014)

Pas d'idée?


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Septembre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Pas d'idée?



Ta demande est trop vague. Il y a plein de produits Airplay, ca va dépendre de ton budget, de ton style de musique, de ce que tu souhaite comme fonctionnalités, etc.

Bref : 

quel ampli ?


----------



## Lucasvolpi (10 Septembre 2014)

Je peux mettre maximum800 mon style de musique du rock de l'électro du reggae du blouse du jazz est   Du rap US.


----------



## Tuncurry (20 Septembre 2014)

800  c'est à la fois pas mal pour un intégré comme ce que tu avais et probalement un peu juste pour un combo Ampli + Sub + enceintes dont la qualité de restitution soit audiblement supérieure à ce que tu avais...

Je ne sais pas si  tu as regardé du coté des Bang & Olufsen Beolit 12 ou le B&W A7. C'est peu ou prou la même chose mais en plus puissant et avec caisson de basse actif intégré.
Je ne connais pas le Beolit mais j'ai pu essayer l'A7 que je trouve vraiment puissant et clair et simple à utiliser.

Moi j'utilise des Sonos qui sont très bien (et on peut mettre un sub) mais ce n'est pas Airplay, donc.

Sinon, pour coller à ta demande, et coller au plus près de ton budget, je choisirai un ampli audiophile type NAD ou Marantz, très souple pour ce que tu écoutes. Le M-CR510 est d'ailleurs très bien autour des 350 pour tes gouts musicaux. On peut y ajouter n'importe quel caisson basse. Il parait également qu'à ce niveau de gamme, les amplis Yamaha sont à regarder...  
Reste les enceintes, là je crois qu'on ne peut pas trop te conseiller car c'est très subjectif. Je regarderai en priorité les bibliothèque B&W qui sont très polyvalentes mais le choix sera limité car des enceintes potables, c'est au bas mot à partir de 200/300 l'enceinte. On est donc déjà hors budget.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (20 Septembre 2014)

Je te remercie de ta réponse je vais regarder tout ça


----------



## Lucasvolpi (10 Octobre 2014)

J'ai un peu fait le tour de la question , et j'en ai conclu que pour moins de 800  j'aurais pas forcément mieux que le Zepplin air , À votre avis pour avoir vraiment de la qualité , quel tarif faut-il compter? Pouvez-vous si possible me conseiller sur des modèles, quelque soit le tarif , je n'ai pas moyen de pouvoir aller essayer en magasin, j'ai oublié de préciser que j'écoute principalement que du studio Master ou sinon de la qualité CD.


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Niveau Enceintes, j'ai un B&W Z2 Il est surpuissant, Pour ma chambre, j'ai aussi une Jambox Big Qui est Géniale pour les Basses, j'ai également une Bose SoundLink Pour le Voyage.. Parfaite aussi.. elles ont toutes des grosses basses et elles sont légères et puissantes.. la Jambox c'est plus pour les montages. 



Et pour le gros son.. toute une sono Bose est installée dans l'appart.. Sur un gros Ampli Bose.. aussi.. donc bon.. 


Si je peux te conseiller une bonne enceinte la Zeppelin Air mais tu l'a déjà.. donc Eventuellement Prend deux GROSSES enceintes B&O et fous les sur ton Ampli. Ensuite depuis ton Ampli tu balances le son.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (11 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais regarder cette marque d'enceintes que tu me suggères,  niveau ampli je ne sais pas trop vers quelle marque me pencher.    (

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

Après quelques heures de recherche je pense avoir trouvé une marque qui me convient, Yamaha , compatible Ayrplay contrôlable depuis l'iPhone... pour la gamme je pense m'orienter vers les RX , mais pour le modèle je n'ai pas trop d'idée qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Yamaha sont géniaux, j'avais un Ampli chez eux.. ils sont formidables. tu ne regrettera pas ton choix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Yamaha sont géniaux, j'avais un Ampli chez eux.. ils sont formidables. tu ne regrettera pas ton choix



Après il faut voir les enceintes.

Perso, j'ai un pack ampli + enceintes Yamaha et j'ai essayé l'écoute de musique avec. Je préfère 100 fois mon Zeppelin (non Air).

Cela dit, c'est un pack à 315 .


----------



## Lucasvolpi (12 Octobre 2014)

merci pour ta réponse, effectivement après toutes mait recherches j'en ai conclu que cette marque était plutôt pas mal,Au niveau de l'ampli je  pense m'orienter vers le Yamaha rx a1040 , par contre pour les enceintes j'en ai aucune idée, dois-je acheter 7 même modèle d'enceinte, où je peux prendre des modèles différents? Et au niveau des caisson de basse vers quelle modèle dois-je m'orienter?


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2014)

Tu vas dans un auditorium avec ton CD préféré et tu te fais écouter différentes enceintes en fonction de tes gouts. Si le vendeur est compétent tu ne seras pas déçu.

Tes oreilles ne sont pas les miennes, mon choix ne serait pas le tien : RubenF aime visiblement les machins qui surchargent les basses (Bose), ce n'est pas du tout mon truc donc jamais je n'en achèterai. Mais je le sais parce que j'en ai écouté il y a trente ans, l'âge de mes enceintes que j'ai choisies en fonction de mes gouts et que je n'ai pas eu à changer depuis .


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

Effectivement comme dis Romuald, chacun ses gouts.. Moi j'aime beaucoup les basses et j'ai des réglages spéciaux pour ce que je fais. Ensuite certaines personnes aiment d'autre type de basses. Moi avec mes enceintes je suis comblé !


----------



## Lucasvolpi (12 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour vos retours, effectivement moi j'aime beaucoup le son avec pas mal de basse, je vais me renseigner et vous tiendrez au courant.


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

Pas de soucis si tu veux des précisions nous sommes là.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (12 Octobre 2014)

Merci beaucoup je n'hésiterai pas à revenir vers vous.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (14 Octobre 2014)

Je suis allé dans une boutique pour essayer des enceintes, malheureusement ils en avait que quelques une a laissé et elles étaient vraiment pas terrible, pour l'ampli je me suis décidé, comme ce sera uniquement une utilisation hi-fi, je pense m'orienter vers ce modèle 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo/Yamaha-R-N500.html 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'ai peur quand même qui soit un peu faible en puissance, 
Et pour le caisson de basse je pense prendre ce modèle
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Caisson-de-basses/Earthquake-FF-12.html
Pour les enceintes je ne sais toujours pas, j'aimerais des colonnes, pour les enceintes faut-il qu'elle soit de la même puissance que l'ampli obligatoirement? Où puis-je prendre des modèle légèrement plus puissant.


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2014)

La puissance d'un ampli n'est pas tout, il faut voir le rendement des enceintes. Les miennes font 102db/1W/1m, mon ampli fait 2*30 watts, je peux te dire que le potard de volume dépasse rarement le quart de tour de rotation...


----------



## Lucasvolpi (14 Octobre 2014)

Ah OK merci de l'info


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Octobre 2014)

Je pense avoir trouvé mes enceintes, je les ai essayé et je les trouve très bien, mais petite question est-ce qu'elles irait avec l'ampli que j'ai citées au-dessus? (au niveau DB les enceintes en font 90, mais ou Ça pourrait poser problème c'est les ouate l'ampli en délivr 80 sous 8 Home, et les enceintes fond 100 ouate , 8Home )
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Enceintes/JBL-ES80.html


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2014)

Du moment que ce n'est pas l'inverse, tout ira bien.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Octobre 2014)

Je me renseigne, j'ai lu sur le net que justement il fallait toujours mettre des enceintes moins puissante que l'ampli , c'est faux alors il faut faire l'inverse c'est ça?


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2014)

Ah bon ! Si tu as un ampli de 100 Watts et des enceintes de 50 Watts, il va se passer que tu vas voir les aimants te passer sous le nez et les membranes déchiquetées.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Octobre 2014)

Et À l'inverse?


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Et À l'inverse?



Relis la réponse #22.  Tu tournes en rond.

Un ampli de 100 Watts ne fera pas exploser des enceintes de 125 Watts _(les chiffres sont des exemples)_. Du moment que la puissance en Watts des enceintes est de 10% supérieure à la puissance d'un ampli _(là encore le chiffre est un exemple)_, tout ira bien.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Octobre 2014)

OK merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## dainfamous (15 Octobre 2014)

à l'inverse si tu mets un ampli de 50W avec des enceintes de 100W, au pire ce que tu risques est une distorsion du son à haut rendement (50W dans notre cas)

pour être plus clair: ton ampli va saturer en se rapprochant de la limite des 50W


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour tes précisions.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

Je vous embête une dernière foisc'est promis , ne pensez-vous pas que le caisson de basse que j'ai cité plus haut est légèrement surdimensionnée pour l'ampli et les enceintes?


----------



## dainfamous (15 Octobre 2014)

il semble surdimensionné concernant les Watts mais comme Romuald l'indique il n'y a pas que les Watts à prendre en compte...

ce qui est intéressant c'est qu'il a un diamètre de boomer de 300 mms!
ce qui est un atout pour retranscrire les basses et sub basses contrairement à des caissons ne possédant qu'un ou plusieurs 5 ou 7"

Concernant l'ampli, il faut vérifier si tu peux couper via un passe haut et un passe bas les fréquences d'utilisation de chacun de tes appareils (tes 2 enceintes et ton subwoofer) 

si ce n'est pas le cas tu vas te retrouver avec des fréquences parasites sur tes enceintes!


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Octobre 2014)

Je vais chercher pour voir si je peux trouver un  modèle beaucoup moins puissant est assez grand au niveaude l'enceinte , l'avantage aussi de celui que j'ai cité, c'est qu'il descend assez bas au niveau des basses.


----------



## dainfamous (15 Octobre 2014)

sans nul doute: il descend vraiment très bas niveau fréquence, ceci étant du au diamètre du boomer


----------



## Lucasvolpi (15 Octobre 2014)

Si je décide de prendre ce modèle, y a-t-il des risque d'endommager l'ampli ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------

J'ai trouvé ce modèle, le seul qui se rapproche un peu de celui cité au dessus, 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Enceintes/JBL-ES80.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Excusez-moi je me suis trompé de lien, 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/HomeCinema/Sub/Velodyne_Impact12.html


----------



## dainfamous (15 Octobre 2014)

Il n'y a pas de soucis pour ton ampli: quoi que tu mettes comme enceintes/caisson, l'ampli ne souffrira pas, seuls les enceintes/caisson peuvent risquer des pbs si tu les as pris sous dimensionnées...


Pour le caisson il semble bon pour l'utilisation que tu veux en faire (bien que je le trouves un poil cher et que cette marque ne m'est pas connue)


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2014)

A prix égal, si tu peux écouter ces enceintes... http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Enceintes/Cabasse_Jersey.html ...c'est du Made in France très réputé et de choix.

Et pour le caisson, même avis, marque inconnue pour moi et trop cher en rapport ampli+enceintes.

Perso, en matériel Hi-Fi, j'ai un faible pour la marque Harman Kardon.


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Octobre 2014)

Mon ampli ne gère pas l'airplay, je passe par une Apple TV en fibre optique. C'est cocasse mais mon ampli est un McIntosh avec preampli de la même marque.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (16 Octobre 2014)

Au niveau du caisson je pense rester sur le premier citée au-dessus, ça c'est une très bonne idée que tu me donnes pour l'ampli, parce que j'avoue celui cité au dessus me convenait pas trop, il me plaisait parce qu'il était airplay , petite question comment fais-tu pour le relier à l'Apple TV,? ta solution me plaît beaucoup.


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Au niveau du caisson je pense rester sur le premier citée au-dessus, ça c'est une très bonne idée que tu me donnes pour l'ampli, parce que j'avoue celui cité au dessus me convenait pas trop, il me plaisait parce qu'il était airplay , petite question comment fais-tu pour le relier à l'Apple TV,? ta solution me plaît beaucoup.




L'Apple TV possède une sortie fibre optique si tu souhaite gérer uniquement le son de ton matos Apple (iPhone iPad Mac etc..)vers l'ampli sinon la sortie HDMI de l'Apple Tv en entrée sur ampli est une solution pour récupérer le son et l'image


----------



## Lucasvolpi (16 Octobre 2014)

OK merci, je vais faire ça je vais  chercher un autre ampli qui me correspondra plus, au niveau du Cable, entrée  fibre optique est sorti?


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> OK merci, je vais faire ça je vais  chercher un autre ampli qui me correspondra plus, au niveau du Cable, entrée  fibre optique est sorti?




Pour la sortie son de ton ampli c'est les enceintes normalement, après ça peu partir vers ta Tv en HDMI. Bref pour résumer Apple TV vers ampli en fibre optique et/ou hdmi ensuite ampli vers TV en hdmi (le hdmi transporte le son et l'image) voilà c'est tout


----------



## Lucasvolpi (16 Octobre 2014)

Merci je vais regarder tout ça et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

J'ai fait quelques recherches et j'ai trouvé ce modèle,
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo-DAC/AudioControl-Rialto-400.html
Il me plaît bien qu'en pensez-vous? Si je prends ce modèle, je dois me connecter en RCA sur l'ampli, et sur la sortie fibre optique de  l'Apple TV?


----------



## dainfamous (17 Octobre 2014)

cela semble être un bel ampli mais purée la vache le prix pique les yeux


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

J'ai trouvé ce modèle, savez-vous ce qu'il vaut?
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo-DAC/AudioControl-Rialto-400.html
 Ça a l'air pas trop cher pour toutes les options proposées .


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce modèle, savez-vous ce qu'il vaut?
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo-DAC/AudioControl-Rialto-400.html
> Ça a l'air pas trop cher pour toutes les options proposées .




C'est un très bon modèle. Il possède une entrée optique sur laquelle on peu raccorder une apple tv sans problème mais il n'y a qu'une entrée donc pas de branchement supplémentaires en optique, il y a aussi une entrée RCA analogique. c'est un amplificateur audiophile stéréo, il ne gère pas le 5.1 donc pas d'effet cinéma, ce produit est pour des puristes de la musique. De plus pas de gestion des réglages bass aigu et autres, cet appareil est purement un amplificateur, il ne possède pas de preampli. Je vous dis tout cela pour être bien sûre que vous sachiez dans quoi vous investissez &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse, au niveau qualité de son pensez-vous que ce modèle est parfait, ou  le modèle que j'ai citées au-dessus est mieux? même si il est plus cher.


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques recherches et j'ai trouvé ce modèle,
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo-DAC/AudioControl-Rialto-400.html
> Il me plaît bien qu'en pensez-vous? Si je prends ce modèle, je dois me connecter en RCA sur l'ampli, et sur la sortie fibre optique de  l'Apple TV?





Lucasvolpi a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce modèle, savez-vous ce qu'il vaut?
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo-DAC/AudioControl-Rialto-400.html
> Ça a l'air pas trop cher pour toutes les options proposées .





Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse, au niveau qualité de son pensez-vous que ce modèle est parfait, ou  le modèle que j'ai citées au-dessus est mieux? même si il est plus cher.



J'ai le même lien


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo-DAC/AudioControl-Rialto-400.html


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-Stereo-DAC/AudioControl-Rialto-400.html




Je n'ai que le rialto 400 à 899 ????


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-DAC-USB-Tuner/Harman-Kardon-HK-3770.html


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-DAC-USB-Tuner/Harman-Kardon-HK-3770.html



Ce n'est pas du tout la même utilisation, que recherches tu exactement ?


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

Principalement de l'utilisation hifi  possibilité de connecter une Apple TV, meilleur qualité possible.


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Principalement de l'utilisation hifi  possibilité de connecter une Apple TV, meilleur qualité possible.



Dans les 2 cas le raccordement d'une Apple Tv est possible. Le Rialto est un ampli pure et dure comme je disais précédemment, il est de meilleur qualité mais très limité, on y raccorde une source et on ne règle rien. Le Harman est aussi un très bon produit moins qualitatif mais plus polyvalent, on peu raccorder plus d'une source, il a un tuner par exemple en plus. As tu jeter un coup d'oeil auprès de Onkyo, Yamaha, Denon... Je dirai que le harman est aussi un très bon rapport qualité prix, si tu peu voir sur place la fnac possède de jolis auditorium bref tu as du choix avant de te décider.L'avantage Apple Tv, c'est que pour 99 euros tu peux transformer n'importe quel ampli possédant un entrée optique, en système AirPlay audio, si l'ampli possède une entrée HDMI il sera AirPlay Audio Vidéo.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, tu as raison je vais regarder toutes les marques, je reviendrai vous tenir au courant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------

Voila après toutes mais recherche j'ai sélectionné trois modèles, les deux cités au dessus, et celui-ci,
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-stereo/Yamaha-AS701.html 
Je sais pas quel modèle prendre, ils sont  Àpeuprès similaire mais avec des prix différents .


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, tu as raison je vais regarder toutes les marques, je reviendrai vous tenir au courant.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------
> 
> ...



Si tu cherches une valeur sûre il y'a aussi NAD comme marque 
Pour de bonne enceintes "triangle" et "JM LAB"


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

J'ai regardé les amplis de la marque nad , je les trouve beaucoup trop cher pour ce que c'est.


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> J'ai regardé les amplis de la marque nad , je les trouve beaucoup trop cher pour ce que c'est.



Je suis d'accord avec toi, regarde MCINTOSH


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

Au niveau des enceintes je prendrai ce modèle, 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Enceintes/JBL-ES80.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

Je viens de regarder cette marque super cher aussi.


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Au niveau des enceintes je prendrai ce modèle,
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Enceintes/JBL-ES80.html
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------
> ...



Bon choix 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h13 ----------

Ce site est bien aussi 
http://www.magma.fr


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

Je me suis décidé sur le matos, ampli
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-stereo/Yamaha-AS701.html
Enceinte 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Enceintes/JBL-ES80.html
Caisson de basse
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Caisson-de-basses/Earthquake-FF-12.html 
+ une Apple TV,
Par contre au niveau des cables d'enceintes... Je ne sais pas que faut-t-il prendre.


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Je me suis décidé sur le matos, ampli
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Amplificateur-stereo/Yamaha-AS701.html
> Enceinte
> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Enceintes/JBL-ES80.html
> ...




Pour le câble ce qui est primordial c'est la section et qu'il soit souple. Prends du 2,5mm2 multibrins  en cuivre . Fais juste attention à pouvoir repérer les polarités...


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

OK merci .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

Attendez c'est quoi ce délire, heureusement que j'étais assis sinon je crois que je serais tombé, 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Cables/EspaceCable/CablesA_Enc_Airloc.html#2
Le prix que ça coûte


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Octobre 2014)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> OK merci .
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------
> 
> ...




Et la
http://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech/...m-conrad-sh19/f-1062830-con4016138780260.html


----------



## Lucasvolpi (17 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui c'est beaucoup mieux la


----------

